# I bought lazersteves dvd and i have a Question please.



## amokdad (Oct 13, 2011)

Questions 

1. How can we extract rhodium from the honey comb 
3. Can we boil the comb instead of leaving it in the sun? 
6. Can we grind the comb into small pieces for faster and more efficient extraction? 
8. You strip the comb twice, is each stripping take 10 days? Combine the two liquids after? 
9. What is an acetaline line that is explosive if mixed with hydrogen line?


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 17, 2011)

Boiling is helping, if you have a good ventilation.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 13, 2011)

amokdad said:


> Questions
> 
> 1. How can we extract rhodium from the honey comb
> 3. Can we boil the comb instead of leaving it in the sun?
> ...



1. Rh is extracted with great difficulty. Bisulfate fusion is one common method. Search the forum for more.

3. 60 celcius is the upper limit of reaction temperature with acid bleach extractions. The other method demonstrated on the DVD is boiling AR.

6. Grinding creates filtration and stirring issues.

8.The acid bleach leach can be completed in a few days. All consecutive leaches should be combined for precipitation.

9. They are both gas lines which are for torch melting.

Steve


----------

